# Who's had success with Motofen?



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was just wondering who has had the best success with Motofen, is it stronger then immodium and lomotil and please don't tell me you can build up a tolerance to it?thanks


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I've taken it for years. Still works great. Better than lomotil and immodium for me.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the response Marcaroni! How exactly does Motofen work better then immodium/lomotil and is it actually true that you can't build up a tolorence to it like those other drugs? If that is true then that is really excellent? Just wondering how you feel from taking it and how it works!Thanks


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

By "Better", I mean it controls diarrhea for me (unless I take heavy amounts of diary which overrides EVERYTHING for me - so I just don't anymore); it's much more dependable for me than anything else I've tried. And when I do have the urge, I'm not in the panic mode to find a bathroom. I specifically asked my doctor about building up a tolerance and he said it does not - and it hasn't for me. My suggestion: have you doctor prescribe some for you. It worked IMMEDIATELY for me.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Macaroni!How do you take Motofen? Do you take it once a day, before meals? How does it work>


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

Sage- Motofen has worked wonders for me.Check my comments below.Occasionally motofen will cause frequent urination for me-but very seldom does this happen.That was one reason I wanted to stop with the lomotil-it caused bladder spasms for me at times and was not nearly as effective as motofen.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the info and help concerning motofen! Any other information about this med would be of help! Does this med make you regular, stop the D/cramps/bloating? Does it work better then lomotil?


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just wondering who else has had some success with Motofen? I'm trying to get enough information about this med to ask my GI doc to put me on it.


----------



## 17503 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you take Motofen only when you need it or do you have to take it regularly? Thanks!-Lynn


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

Crohn's disease people take in regularly.I take it as needed.My gastro Doc says Crohn's people take from 6 to 8 a day.I usually take one to two on days I'm going out to eat.I take them in halves.I just wish my gastro guy would have suggested it years ago.Actually I don't know how long motofen has been available.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I take 2-4 a day, every day for years. Like senior, I wish I had known about it long before I did. But I'm just thankful it came along.


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2007)

If you take Motofen regularly do you get to where you have normal formed stools? I've got a vacation coming in April and plans in June that are worrying me and wonder if this might help me. I'm seeing a Dr. Tues, so am thinking about asking for it.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes. Stools become very normally formed. Since it appears that only senior and I are on it, I strongly urge others to give it a try. It works immediately. Then report back. I'd like a larger sample myself to see how a larger group does with it. But, as you can see from past posts, senior and I are VERY happy with the results.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Motofen, sounds like a lifesaver! Makes your stools firmer and regular! Is it only for Chrons or IBS?


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Is it mainly for Chrons or IBS-D?


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Don't know.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I went ot my doctor on Tuesday and asked for Motofen. I have been on zofran for a couple of years and it just stopped working. He told me he never heard of it and kinda blew me off. I have lost 14 pounds since november and now he wants me to have another colonoscopy and endoscopy. I also asked about Lotronex and he said he would rather not prescribe it. These doctors just don't get what we are going through. Getting to work everyday is such a project. I really hate going out.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

That's outrageous! These guys are supposed to be "caregivers". There's no reason for you not to try Motofen. As I say, it worked wonders for me (and I went through many rx's before finding it). If he's never heard of it, 2 things need to happen:1. He needs to get his head out of the clouds and step down off of his pedestal.2. You need to immediately change doctors - after writing a letter to your Insurance Company for their files (and copy him on it). (By the way, I've done that very thing in the past.) Are you telling me that he didn't even take the time to refer to his PDR to read up on something he didn't know about? What a JERK!!I am well aware of the "doctor syndrome". My father was a pediatrician and, although he was/is a wonderful doctor (and father), I was exposed to many of his associates who felt that they were God's gift to mankind. It just burns me up to hear your story. Please take your life in your hands and get to someone who actually cares about you. Maybe the correct course of action is, in fact, another colonoscopy, but it's inexcusable that your doctor didn't take the time to educate himself about a drug "he never heard of".


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Thanks for your advice. I have scheduled the colonoscopy and endoscopy for March 31st. If the test come back clean I'm telling him he either prescibes the medication to me or I will find a doctor that will. I have IBS since I was in high school and I'm turning 50 this year so as you well know I have tried many, many different drugs. I just don't think these doctors understand how much this impacts our lives. My daughter is getting married this year and I really want to be able to enjoy her wedding.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

God bless you. Try Motofen.


----------



## 16398 (Mar 20, 2007)

> quote:Is it mainly for Chrons or IBS-D?


I never heard of Motofen, is it really better than imodium. Does it help the urgency? I don't understand why more Dr.s don't recommend it for us.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Answers based on my experience (maybe others can add theirs):Yes.Yes.Because they aren't aware of it.(Good luck to you. If you get to try it, I'd like to know what you think.)


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey peeps I'm going to the doctor tomorrow with info about Motofen for her write me a perscription. On my last visit she said she had never heard of it either and it was not even in her little medicine book. I have also asked 2 pharmacists about it and they never heard of it either. They both looked it up and found it on their computers though. It seem that there is no generic and it is expensive so most docs dont write scripts for it. The most positive info I found about motofen was on Wikipedia and it specifically talked about ibs usage. Heres the link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MotofenI'll keep ya updated.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anybody know if you can get medication similar to Motofen in the UK? My doc hasn't heard of Motofen and I'm wondering if it's available here under another name?


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Motofen is very similar to Lomotil (Difenoxin is the principal active metabolite of diphenoxylate (>>present in Lomotil)) REf


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

My doctor refuses to give me a prescription for motofen or lotronex. I had a colonoscopy done again and a endoscopy and thought he might be willing after i completed those and the test came back fine, but he isn't. Asked me if I was depressed so I know what that was leading to. He was willing to give me a prescription for an antidepressant, but not for something that is specifically for IBS D. These doctors just don't get it.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Get a second opinion - right away.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Well just picked up my motofen from the pharmacy and took one to see what type of feeling or side effects it might give me before work tomorrow. I'm going to just switch from lomotil to the motofen and keep my fiber and calcium intake the same. I will keep you all updated.mtk, Sorry to here about you problem with your doc. You should tell him yes I am deprresed because I cant live my life because of my freakin D.Brad


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Brad,I wish I would have thought of that quick comeback, but it was right after the endoscopy and colonoscopy and I was sorta out of it.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey guys I wanted to give the motofen a couple of days before I gave you a report. Its been about 5 days and so far all I can say is its working great. I have been taking 1 pill in the morning one at lunch and one at bedtime plus my fiber and calcium with meals.My movements have been real hard and even boarderline C. Driving to work on thurs, and fri was so much less stressful I did not even take any xanax. I still get the urge to use the restroom but it is ever so slight and getting less and less. When the urge does hit it is very mild and ceases very quickly. I have been out shopping standing in checkout lines and thinking wow this is great.My verdict so far is that motofen is a lot better than lomotil which I have been taking daily for probably 8 years. Its has changed the past 5 days of my life for the better.Brad


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow! That sounds great about Motofen, it sounds like it works much better then all the other drugs! I wonder why this drug isn't talked about more?


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Like I said earlier, why isn't this drug talked about more if it's so successful?


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

You got me but so far I really like it. I want to give it more time but I will definetly be talking about it alot if things stay the way they are now. I getting my life back. Like in the morning in traffic my mind will start to think hey im stuck in traffic but my stomach just stays come with out any urges.Brad


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

That is terrific news, Brad. Happy to hear the results are positive! Someone earlier said that Motofen and Lomotil are chemically similar. That may be true, but the difference in how they impact IBS is night and day - at least for me. Motofen gave me my life back. And, again, I can assure you that they are not the same drug with different names - I looked them up in the PDR.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by Macaroni: Someone earlier said that Motofen and Lomotil are chemically similar. That may be true...


It was me, and it is true...But, 2 medecines can be chemically very similar and have -very-different clinical effects! I am happy to see that, for you, Motofen is better than Lomotil. Lucky you are to live in a country WITH Motofen. I would also like to try it, but in Belgium, France :impossible ! In the UK ? Does somebody know?


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Well things are still great. Still taking the 3 pills morning, afternoon and bedtime. The odd part is that besides making me almost normal it is also having an effect on my anixety for the better. When I do get into a stressful situation my stomach does not start to turn like it used to. I might feel an urge but it subsides very gently and does not come back as fast or come back till after the situation has passed. I'm not even going to the bathroom in the mornings anymore.Brad


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Very interesting, Brad. I've noticed the same thing about anxiety. Much less! With the added bonus that you can take it without water (if you have to) because it doesn't taste bad at all. It still is amazing that it has been around for so long but most doctors have never heard of it. Like many of you all, I had to suggest it to my doctor - who had to research it. Luckily (unlike some of you), he said, "sure, what the heck, let's give it a try. Let me know if it works." And every time I come in, he asks about how things are going; and I give a glowing review. And he continues now to prescribe it to others.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I'm going to my regular doctor to see if maybe she will give me a prescription for motofen. What is the quantity that your doctor prescribed per month for you? I noticed you said you are taking 6 per day. Just curious what your insurance will allow you to have per month.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

My doctor prescribes (and insurance allows) 200 per month. My state (Calif.) will refill that 5 times. That is more than I need.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

mtk if you are covered by insurance have them write it for as many as allowed or the doc feels comfortable writing it for. For example wether my doc writes it for 90 tablets or 200 tablets my copay will still be the same $50. Max recommended dosage is 8 per day from manufacturer. My doc wrote mine for 120 to see how it works. Print out some info about the drug from the internet and bring it with you. Specially the one from wikipedia because it say it 2 to 4 times more effective than lomotil and work on IBS. Macaroni we are just lucky with our doctors I guess. They are willing to learn from their patients. Some doctors feel they are just to smart and refuse to accept or wanna learn something from a patient if they don't already know about it.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have an appointment to see my doctor in the UK this week and I'm going to ask if he knows anything about Motofen. It seems from what is bening said that Motofen produces really positive results. Anyway, if I can't get Motofen here in the UK. I'll try Lomotil.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

We are lucky, Brad, we've got good docs. Good luck to you, Justin2. As you know, Lomotil isn't Motofen. You might look overseas if you can't get it in the UK.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm going to try and get hold of Motofen from abraod and have asked the canadian online pharmacy 'drug delivery ca' if they can get hold of it. If anybody else knows a source from which I can get Motofen from abroad please let me know. I am going to discuss taking motofen with my gi specialist before I get the drug just in case he has any thing to say.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Motofen is made by ?? which company ?? Thks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The wiki on it has the company that makes it.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MotofenAssuming the wiki is correct it looks like only the US has approved it.In the US it is by prescription only.K.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh my gosh. This stuff works! Immediately! Hopefully I am not speaking too soon as it's just been a day, but I can't believe it! Pinch me, am I dreaming?


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow awsome doushioukanaa. Hope it keeps working for you like it is for me. I'm going on about 2 weeeks and its great.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Brad B and anybody else who helped spread the word about Motofen. The stuff is so effective I'm going to see if I can get by on just one or two a day.When Brad B said "borderline C" (meaning slightly constipated) I was jealous and wondered what that felt like. I think I know now, and it is WONDERFUL. Don't hate me for being borderline C! Why isn't the IBS-D community shouting about this drug from the rooftops?


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

doushioukanaa, how many motofen are you taking per day. I'm going to my regular doctor on Friday and I'm hoping she will give me a prescription for it.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:The wiki on it has the company that makes it.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MotofenAssuming the wiki is correct it looks like only the US has approved it.In the US it is by prescription only.K.


thks! there is also this link


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

My prescription was for 1 tablet 4 times a day, quantity of 100. I took the first tablet at 2pm immediately after purchase. I took another one in the evening. By morning I was a glorious "borderline C." I took one that morning and one in the evening. The next morning early on I was still "borderline C" so I wanted to delay taking the pill until things started to loosten up a bit. It didn't take long. After a few hours I had another BM, still better than any I have had in years, but no longer "borderline C." So I took another pill to make sure things didn't get back to the old way. I think I will settle into 2 per day at current course and speed, but who knows. I doubt I will need the four.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

They seem to keep for a long time (my typical expiration date is 4 years in the future). So save 'em for a rainy day! Wonderful news!


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I went to my regular doctor and she would not give me a prescription for Motofen. She told me she would contact my gastro doctor and talk to him about finding something to help me but was not comfortable writting the prescription. Also said with all my weight loss it could be something else. Told her I have had an ultra sound, colonoscopy, endoscopy, stool samples and blood work...all came back fine. I said I'm going to be 50 this year and have had IBS since I was about 12. I know its my IBS. I was in tears driving back to work. Now I have to try and find another doctor.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow sorry to here that mtk thats a real let down. Don`t give up.Brad


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes, like Brad says, please don't give up. Different things work for different people, but this may very well be the silver bullet that works for you. In fact, be proactive. Call another doctor today. Heck, pay cash just to get a doc that will prescribe it (in case your insurance only lets you change docs once a year) - so at least you can try it. Catch a plane to Los Angeles. I'll meet you at the airport and drive you to my doctor! He's a great guy. I see Brad is in Miami; I betcha he'd drive you to his doc. Life can actually change in an instant. Some people use that saying to mean that things can change for the worse and to live life to the fullest, but Life can also change for the better in that same instant. Really, call a new doc right now...and anticipate good things over the weekend!


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Thanks for all your support. I'm not giving up. I have a number for another group of gastro doctors in my area that I'm going to call on monday morning. I was told that it usually takes 6 weeks to get an appointment so I'm really hoping they can take me sooner.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

Due to all your weight loss? What part of "I have diarrhea and need an prescripton anti-diarrheal medicine" does your doctor not understand? Sheesh.I guess the problem is that Motofen sales reps are not in these doctor's offices schmoozing enough.You should not have to wait for a gastro specialist to get a prescription for something that relieves diarrhea. It's not like you're asking for a prescription to relieve something you haven't been diagnosed for, and Motofen isn't even intended for IBS sufferers...it's just a course of action for people who don't get success with OTC anti-diarrheal medicines. I agree you should find a different general doctor. Keep your current gastro. Few if any of them have much clue how to treat IBS anyway.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Good News...got home from work today and had a voicemail message from my gastro's office telling me he is mailing me a prescription for motofen. My regular doctor called him and told him that they needed to do something for me. I have no idea what the quantity is but I'm still just thrilled. They did say that he wants me to have a sigmoidoscopy done so he can do a biosopy in my colon. I just had a colonoscopy and an endoscopy done about 3 weeks ago so I'm not sure why I need to do this procedure. I know they did a biopsy when they did the colonosopy. I'm not so happy about having another procedure done but if it means I can get the prescription I will do it. I'm praying that this will be the one the one that works for me. I just want to be able to get to work and maybe attend a social function without the fear of running to the bathroom. I'll keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

mtk said:


> Good News...got home from work today and had a voicemail message from my gastro's office telling me he is mailing me a prescription for motofen. My regular doctor called him and told him that they needed to do something for me. I have no idea what the quantity is but I'm still just thrilled. They did say that he wants me to have a sigmoidoscopy done so he can do a biosopy in my colon. I just had a colonoscopy and an endoscopy done about 3 weeks ago so I'm not sure why I need to do this procedure. I know they did a biopsy when they did the colonosopy. I'm not so happy about having another procedure done but if it means I can get the prescription I will do it. I'm praying that this will be the one the one that works for me. I just want to be able to get to work and maybe attend a social function without the fear of running to the bathroom. I'll keep you updated on my progress.


Wow thats great keep us posted. I'm still doing great.Brad


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

That's great news! I hope you have as much success with it as I have. Too bad your doctor couldn't just call it in to your pharmacist to save the time on mailing, receiving, and dropping it off at the drug store though. Many pharmacies don't carry this in inventory, so I suggest you give them a call as a "heads up" that a prescription is on its way so they can have it in stock and ready for you. I think as soon as they put you under for a colonoscopy they may as well do all the tests at that time rather than have you come in again with another preparation, etc. If I knew then what I know now I would ask for the full battery the first time I went in.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Still waiting for my prescription to come in the mail. I thought it would be today, now I'm hoping for Monday.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Well I finally got my prescription today. I'm going to start taking today considering I took 5 immodiums today. I thought it would be best to start fresh in the morning. I will update all on my progress. I do have to have a sigmoidoscopy done on Monday so I will be drinking the prep Sunday night. Really not looking forward to that but if it was the only way I could get the prescription I'm willing to do it.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

I had been checking to see if you had any news. Good luck!


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Ok..here are my results so far. I took 2 motofen the first day, 3 the second day and 2 today. No D but still have a lot of churning in my stomach which makes me nervous but everything has been fine so far. Don't think I will take them tomorrow because I have to drink the prep for the sigmoidoscopy on Monday. Not looking forward to that! I was wondering how many everyone else takes and if you take them all at once or spread it out through out the day. Any info would be appreciated. It has been so nice not to have D for 3 days.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

No D? That is awesome! Congrats. I hope it is your miracle cure too. I take 3 or 4 per day, spread out during the day. It is probably best to take one at a time, but I'm no doctor.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

That's terrific news!I take 4-5 per day - spread out. Yeah, they cause my stomach to churn and growl a bit. At first it made me think I was back to losing control. But it turned out that wasn't the case.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats mtk. I`m glad its working for you so far.I usually take 3 a day. 1 in the morning when I get up. One about 20 min before lunch and the one at bed time. If I eat dinner out I take one before dinner also. Plus my calcium and fiber at each meal.Its so nice to be able to drive to work relax and not panic about traffic. Its so nice to stand in a check out line and not get stressed because the person in front of you has a price check. Its so nice to get the urge and then remember an hour later that you had the urge. Its so nice







...Brad


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Thanks Macaroni, that is good to know. When ever my stomach starts churning it really makes me nervous. I immediately think I need to find a bathroom. I think I'm going to start taking them throughout the day and see how that works.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Brad I'm going to try your way...3 a day at breakfast, lunch and dinner and I will start taking the calcium again too. I want this work for me so bad. I'm just sick of being afraid of doing anything. I want to live again.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

> I'm just sick of being afraid of doing anything. I want to live again.


Me too. Its getting better though. mtk what i'm hoping is that over time the psychological aspect will start to lessen and it will make things even better. I already know i'm starting to feel more comfortable but I know its going to take a long time to get over the anxiety to the point where I can control it to my satisfaction but as long as i'm making progress I happy. My stomach still grumbles also but i'm starting to learn to not freak out when it does when i'm in an uncomfortable situation.Brad


----------



## senior (Aug 10, 2005)

mtk said:


> Ok..here are my results so far. I took 2 motofen the first day, 3 the second day and 2 today. No D but still have a lot of churning in my stomach which makes me nervous but everything has been fine so far. Don't think I will take them tomorrow because I have to drink the prep for the sigmoidoscopy on Monday. Not looking forward to that! I was wondering how many everyone else takes and if you take them all at once or spread it out through out the day. Any info would be appreciated. It has been so nice not to have D for 3 days.


I take my motofen in halves spread throughout the day. The amount I take depends on where I'm going and where I'm eating. It has worked wonders for me. On average I probably take one and a half to 3 motofens daily. 3 would be the maximum I've ever taken and that very seldom.Is the churning in your stomach caused by the motofen or have you always had that?


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

My dr said he never heard of it and will not prescribe something he is not familiar with...hello--- it is called look it up in your dam PRD bbok or can't you read!!!!Dam these drs who think they are God, they donot want to help you. I asked my gastro doc andhe said it is the same thing as Lomotil!!! and most ins companies will not cover it because of the expense they will tell the dr to use something less expensive like Lomotil or gen Lonox. Where do I go next.. on the street????


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I called and asked my doctor about trying Motofen. His nurse said she would talk to him and phone me in a prescription if he thought it might help. She called me back and said that Motofen was just a weaker form of Lomotil. Since I already take Lomotil she said it wouldn't help me.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank god I have good doctors. Let these doctors go a week with our symptoms and see how fast they would be writing a script for themselves.Im sorry but the results I have from taking motofen is its is much strong than lomotil. I can actually feel motofen kick in 10 to 15 min after I take it.From:wikipedia


> This combination medication should not be confused with Lomotil because the active ingredients in the two medications are different compounds, except for the inclusion of atropine. Motofen is approximately 2 to 4 times more effective in treating symptoms than Lomotil (2.5 mg diphenoxylate and 0.025 mg atropine - Schedule V Combination.


Dont stop asking you doctor till he tells you yes or he doesn't want to as a patient anymore.Good luck,Brad


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Bushja1,Your doctor is an idiot. It is not the same as lomotil - and works for me (whereas lomotil does not). Regarding stomach rumbling, it seems that the Motofen causes it in me (I have not always had it). It only lasts for about 20 minutes after taking it.


----------



## Gyps (May 15, 2007)

Wow! I have never heard of this Motofen either but am going to look in our office PDR when I get to work this morning. I carry Rx Imodium and Lomotil around with me for the "just in case" but this sounds like you two have better results and not the same type drugs as the Lomotil is which I don't want to over take.I am so glad I ran up on this site this morning. You can be sure I have added it to My Favorites so can come back again and again for support and talk to ones that understand what IBS is really like.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Welcome to the boards, Gyps. IBS is different for everyone, as are the things that seem to work. Hope you find something helpful.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

So Motofen is available in the US? I read that it is not indicated to take daily and yet a lot of you seem to. It also mentions a withdrawal syndrome. Anyone who is taking Motofen that has previously taken antidepressants for their D? If so, would you say the side effects are less with the Motofen?


----------



## Floydian71 (May 17, 2007)

Hello all.Brad, you sound like my mirror image. I too get anxious in traffic and waiting in lines. It has put a major damper on my life over the past years. The news of this drug gives me hope that maybe I could at least go out and not feel trapped at stoplights or feel anxiety creeping up on me as I drive along a stretch of freeway that has no exits for bathrooms. Im currently taking NuLev along with Immodium. They help control the D, but the anxiety and lack of confidence in my current medication is still there.Just good to see Im not alone. I'll contact my doc and see if hes heard of this and if hed be willing to let me try it.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Common fears I guess. Not a big fan of traffic although not as anxious in it as I once was. I would just rather not be in it at this point and will avoid it. I also can't stand waiting in line. I think because I get dizzy. I try to shop during non-busy times and do a lot of shopping online. Sometimes I don't like being in drive thrus if the line is long.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I'm still working on my dosage of motofen. Right now I'm taking 3 a day along with 3 calicum pills a day and I still have to go to the bathroom many times in the morning. I'm thinking of trying to take 2 every morning and maybe 1 at lunch and then another at dinner if needed. I'm still lacking confidence and hoping it works for me Saturday when I have a wedding to attend.


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am still on Motofen and it is still working wonders with little to no side effects (well, bit of farting perhaps). I hadn't had a good one-logger in years, and now it happens almost every day. Any doctor who says Motofen is the same as Lomotil should be fired. Any doctor who refuses to look it up should be fired.Also, I don't take anything with it - no Calcium, no fiber, no probiotics. I eat everything right down to double cheeseburgers with fries late at night and still no problems. I just got back from four days at Disney with marathon days at the theme parks and didn't even need to use the public restrooms once for bm. Unthinkable just a month ago. mtk, I hope you find the formula that works for you with or without Motofen. I think you should try dropping the Calcium and taking the four per day, especially one late at night and one first thing in the morning. And then reduce from there if you become constipated. But then again, I'm not a doctor, so appropriate disclaimers here...


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Mtk how are you doing now with motofen? Hopefully better? I'm still doing great with my nervers still getting better and better.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

doushioukanaa said:


> Any doctor who says Motofen is the same as Lomotil should be fired. Any doctor who refuses to look it up should be fired.................................................But then again, *I'm not a doctor*, so appropriate disclaimers here...

















you are not a doctor! it was easy to guess it !!


----------



## Floydian71 (May 17, 2007)

Just got motofen today. Started it tonight. Hoping it will curb the anxiety of travel enough to allow me to drive uneventful for the 2 hour trip to Cedar Point on the 3rd.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Cedar Point is a great amusement park. Have fun!! Be sure to let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I'm taking 2 motofen in the morning along with 3 to 4 immodiums. I don't have much D but I still go to the bathroom at least 3 or 4 times in the morning and can go again at night. I also take 1 motofen before bed to help with the mornings. It seems to be helping but I still feel really lousy. My stomach is always churning and I just feel sick. I so hoping it will finally kick in and I will have the great results they rest of you are having. I was able to go to my niece's wedding last weekend and make it without any major episodes.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

mtk said:


> I'm taking 2 motofen in the morning along with 3 to 4 immodiums. I don't have much D but I still go to the bathroom at least 3 or 4 times in the morning and can go again at night. I also take 1 motofen before bed to help with the mornings. It seems to be helping but I still feel really lousy. My stomach is always churning and I just feel sick. I so hoping it will finally kick in and I will have the great results they rest of you are having. I was able to go to my niece's wedding last weekend and make it without any major episodes.


Sorry to hear its not working for you as well as it is for some others like me. I don't think its just going to kick in. Motofen should work with each dose it not like some antidepressants that take time to build up in the system. For me I have found that I have to control it for an entire 24hr period evenly otherwise the time that I dont take any med l feel the wrath latter on that day or night. For me what is working now is motfen when I wake up, and a calcium tablet and 4 generic fiber con tabs at breakfast. Then a motofen tab about 1/2 an hour before each meal and a calcium tab and 4 fiber tabs with each meal. This has been working real good for me for about a month and a half. I have been seeing my doc regularly and all my blood test (ie. calcium) are normal. No D, a little C once in a while but hey I'll take it. I'm not saying this is what you have to do i'm just trying to give you some examples of how people are taking it. Oh I also have Crohns that is under control and have had surgery and my ileocecal valve area resected about 12 years ago. Don't be afraid to experimentGood luck,Brad


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Brad, I think I will try taking 1 mototfen before each meal and see if that works and I'll start taking the calcium 3 times a day too. A little C sounds so good to me right now. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Floydian71 (May 17, 2007)

Motofen seems to be working very well for me. I was able to drive up to Cedar Point (a 3 hour drive), with no attacks and no anxiety. I was able to enjoy the entire day at the park without needing a bathroom, although I was keeping track of where all of them were, just incase. Habit I guess. The ride home was just as uneventful. It was kind of odd. I was expecting the anxiety, but it wasnt there. Its been so long since Ive felt "normal", I had forgotten what it was like.I hope it keeps working like this, and I hope you all have success with it as well.


----------



## BRAD B (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats awesome Floydian71! Glad its working for you also. Brad


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

I was taking Lomotil a while ago and found that it did help to stop the D a little but I found the dry mouth side effect to be unbearable. Any comments on dry mouth with Motofen?


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

I have kept Motofen in my purse for months. I only take it when the Immodium doesn't work for me, but the Motofen takes affect quickly! Much more so than Lomotil. My Dr. had no reservations about prescribing it for me and I am so glad that he did. I feel much more secure! I have had no side effects so personally, I feel it is truly a God send! Just wish they could come up with something that we could all take one daily and be fine and normal!!! Get some, it's great!!!!


----------



## 23106 (Feb 9, 2007)

I get no dry mouth side effect from Motofen. Although I was a major cheerleader for the treatment, I have to confess it seems to have become less effective over time which is disappointing. I probably should just up my dose, but I don't want to go overboard.


----------



## quart66 (Jun 28, 2003)

This stuff sounds great. But as I was doing a little search for it on Google, and every site I visited said that this was not available in Canada. Is this true? And if there is anyone in Canada taking it please let me know. I was going to talk to my doctor about it, but if it's not available here then there's no point.


----------



## Ironman70 (Mar 5, 2008)

Asked the Dr. today about getting on Motofen and he was a bit reluctant. He actually gave me a script for Pamelor (an anti-depressent). A lot of his patients that were on this complained of constipation. Just started this morning so we'll see how that works out. Im taking that and 6 spoonsfulls of milled wheat bran per day (2 in am, 2 at noon, 2 in pm) and that has been helping out too. Another note, I'm on a keto-diet (im a bodybuilder) and that has been helping out a lot too. Just something I recommend.


----------

